# timeless



## Lumac (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is my second participation. I didn't have a lot of C&C for the first one.

I took this picture close to jacksonville (talbot island) around 6:00pm. I had a filter (ND400) to get an exposure of 20sec, f/6.7 and iso 100.

What do you think?


----------



## TheMountainMan (Oct 14, 2014)

love it!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 14, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 14, 2014)

I like it. I have a question though. What did the color version look like?


----------



## goooner (Oct 14, 2014)

Great shot. Working with ND filters is definitely a technique I want to learn.


----------



## Designer (Oct 14, 2014)

I think it's good.  Sorry about missing your first one.


----------



## Lumac (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks all of you ^^

For the color version: here it is!


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 14, 2014)

The black and white is amazing!  Love how smooth everything is in contrast to the branch


----------



## sleist (Oct 15, 2014)

The mono is good. I think the color has more potential.
Needs to be played with in post though.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2014)

I prefer the color rendition myself. I always like me a good tree root ball!!! It's one of the classic subjects in beach photography. As far as the long exposure technique to smooth out the ocean water, I find that takes the character out of the water, and I find it makes almost all wave-modulated ocean water turn into just a flat, featureless plane. No matter what the waves looked like, the end result is the same....a horizon line, then a big monochrome plane, then the shoreline. I'm not a fan of ND filtration to flatten out ocean water.


----------



## BrickHouse (Oct 15, 2014)

Timeless is right! Love it!


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 15, 2014)

Like the color one btter. I agree with Derrel about the ND filter.


----------



## Lumac (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks all of you for the comments. About the ND filter, I know it's always a huge topic : long exposure or not! Of course it was a choice when I took the picture, it was one of my very first long exposure and I agree I could have something with more character. ( like on this one: rocks and water | Photography Forum where I was able to keep waves and movement)


About the color, I though the result was to "artificial" and wasn't in the mood I was for the feeling I wanted to share. I had the feeling the B&W worked better for the idea of loneliness and timeless.

I don't try to find excuses; I will go back to the spot and try a new shoot, taking into account your comments!


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 16, 2014)

B&W works for graphic images.  Colour works for most things.  In your colour image, the sky is an odd shade, probably due to the filter.  ND filters are useful for smoothing water and removing crowds.  Smoothing water affects mood.  Sometimes that is appropriate.  Different people, different tastes.
I would like to see the image much larger, or much closer to the driftwood, or both.   Beach, water and sky are all just empty background.


----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 16, 2014)

I prefer the B&W.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2014)

Excellent.  The black and white is subtle and beautiful.  Nice find!

Jake


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Oct 19, 2014)

I like it ,, Ive been there myself,, great place !! I like the BW version much better then the color,, I use ND filters too and I also like the effect on the water,,a sstated its a personal preference sort of thing but for me it draws more attention to your subject which is the tree stump, the bw also take the attention away from the colors in the sky and lets you focus on "your subject" nicely done on this one


----------

